# Medicare levy increase ditched



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Federal Government has ditched plans to increase the Medicare levy from 2% to 2.5% of taxable income.

See https://www.google.com.au/amp/amp.abc.net.au/article/9696746.

For information about the now ditched proposed increase, see https://uberpeople.net/threads/incr...-2-of-taxable-income-from-1-july-2019.164070/.


----------



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

Good news for a change.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

All the new contributors to our Taxation system courtesy of Uber have helped fund this tax relief for ALL Australians


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

Really pisses me off when these pollies jack up the percentage, don't they realise that every time they increase their share someone else misses out? usually us.


----------

